# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Как раскручивается ролик на Youtube

## Mazaykina

Вот пример вирусности ролика. Сняла на телефон  как работают мужики на укладке асфальта. 




за 5 дней уже 20 тыс. просмотров. Когда стараешься продвинуть ролик, так не получится. И самое прикольное-  скачивают, перезаливают, даже название и описание не поменяют.

----------


## ludmila_zub

Марин, здравствуй!
Посмотрела, ничего толком не поняла.Для тех кто в танке (я)  - пример, что ты удачно назвала ролик? Что вызывает такой интерес? 
я твой курс не слушала, поэтому оооооочень далека от истины. Растолкой пожалуйста, если есть время.

----------


## Mazaykina

Нет, Людочка, просто этот ролик задел за живое  :Taunt:

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Нет, Людочка, просто этот ролик задел за живое


Естесно...... вручную, это для нас жесть!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> вручную, это для нас жесть!!!!!!!


да неее, это просто новые технологии, которые пока для русского человека воспринимаются шоком. 
Мы привыкли видеть груду щебёнки, которую поливают черной жижой, а потом долго катают катком. А тут... "Литой асфальтобетон" - ответил Яндекс. Технология XXI  века.

Интересная судьба у ролика. Я его посмотрела, когда у него было 2 просмотра, прокомментировала и забыла.... а через 5 дней вдруг на ютубе во вкладке "интересное" вижу этот ролик с многотысячными просмотрами. Маринин ролик захватил Сеть. Посты-перепосты, коменты, в соц.сетях в ленте активности друзей я видела как народ его лайкает.... 
В конце дня, уже последний миг перед выключением компа я перешла на стартовую страничку Яндекса. А она у меня редактирована под мой вкус и есть там виджет с популярного сайта "ЯПлакалъ", там постоянно показывают самую хитовую тему дня. И какого же было моё удивление, когда я увидела там "Как в Германии кладут асфальт"  :Yes4:  :Taunt: 

А ты набери в ютубе в поисковой строчке "Как в Германии кладут...." Воооо! Видишь сколько уже этот ролик перезалили? 

Ютуб любит всё скандальное, нестандартное, громкое, "выходящее за рамки", видео, ломающее стереотипы... Вот именно "ручная укладка" и задела русских за живое, хотя снято в другой стране, но название и описание было по-русски, вот он "пошёл гулять"  по русской аудитории  :Grin:

----------


## ludmila_zub

> "выходящее за рамки", видео, ломающее стереотипы... Вот именно "ручная укладка" и задела русских за живое, хотя снято в другой стране, но название и описание было по-русски, вот он "пошёл гулять"  по русской аудитории


Лер, вот теперь мне чуток понятно!! Вы ведь с Мариной на одной волне, а я то - в последнем вагоне, пока. После твоего комента, всё начинает складываться. ДеФФФФФ ки, спасибки, продолжаю у вас учиться.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Сняла на телефон как работают мужики на укладке асфальта. 
> за 5 дней уже 20 тыс. просмотров.


Мариш, я только сейчас добралась до твоего ролика. Посмотрела с удовольствием, причём, два раза! Потом мужа позвала, ещё раз посмотрели! :Grin:  Кааааф!!! Просто сказка! Нам это и не снилось! Молодец, что засняла!

Подпортили впечатление только негативные комментарии и массовое воровство твоего ролика! Ну что за люди?!!! Вот где за державу обидно! Дураки и дороги встретились!

[IMG]http://*********ru/4675809m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Artgrad

Интересно как это у вас за 5 дней столько просмотров?
аз не нашел кнопки для организации своей темы на этом форуме, тоже бы хотел раскрутить и показать  свой ролик.

----------

